# An annoying button



## Shark (Apr 28, 2017)

A button I finished today. I should have waited to melt it as I ran out of oxygen. It will be Sunday now before I can remelt it. Trying to get some things caught up before Wednesday and I have another larger drop to get done yet.


----------



## Smack (Apr 28, 2017)

Cool Shark, nice looking. I'll pm you my address


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 28, 2017)

It looks melted to me.  

Dave


----------



## UncleBenBen (Apr 28, 2017)

When I melt a button, and it starts annoying me, I just take it out back and throw it as far into the woods as I can.

Try it Shark, that will teach it a lesson or two!! :shock: 

Very much just messing of course! Looks pretty darn good to me!!


----------



## anachronism (Apr 29, 2017)

Nice job Shark


----------



## Shark (Apr 30, 2017)

After stone testing it, the owner was happy as it was. I now have a one ounce 99.9 silver bar, 1 1/2 ounces of sterling and a necklace pendant shaped like a tiny bottle with foils inside and a cap marked 14K in payment. I think that makes both of us happy.


----------

